# cayenne



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Has anyone tried cayenne capsules for ibs?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cayene, has fish hook like barbs under a microscope.In conditions like ulcers its been suggested because it can help cauterize wounds.However in IBS those fish hook like barbs could irritate already overly sensitive nerves and irritate them.I would be careful eating it.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I have started drinking cayenne "tea". I find that it is a mild bowel stimulant in the right dose. Probably not a good idea for people who have GERD or related issues though.


----------

